# Sticky  HEXACO Personality Inventory



## Mini Muni




----------



## WickerDeer

Honesty-Humility 4.06
Emotionality 3.5
EXtroversion 2.88
Agreeableness 3.45
Conscientiousness 2.69
Openness to experience 4.44

Altruism 4.5

Highest subcategories:
Sincerity 4.75
Gentleness 4.5
Aesthetic Appreciation 4.75
Creativity 4.75

Lowest subcategories:
Liveliness 2.25
Organization 1.25
Prudence 2.25


----------



## dandelion breeze

-


----------



## Akiblue




----------



## secondpassing

* *





















Taking the test when you're feeling down seems to heavily impact some of the scores.


----------

